# Brake Warning Dash Light (SOLVED)



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable maybe?

"With this condition, the following effects are possible: the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; the turn signal sound may not be heard; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. "


----------



## mk23socom (Jan 26, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable maybe?
> 
> "With this condition, the following effects are possible: the Radio/HVAC Display may turn off and on; the Antilock Brake System, Service Traction System, Service Stabilitrac and Steering vehicle messages may come on and off; the turn signal sound may not be heard; “Battery Saver Active” and “Service Steering” may display in the Driver Information Center (DIC); and the interior and exterior lighting may flicker. "


A good thought! when I first got the vehicle in early 2013, I had dash system completely knockout on me at random times. found that to be the many small ground connections at the fender. I scrubbed them with emery cloth and wire brush and then lightly greased them. The problem went away. Is this problem something that could be felt by hand?. I frequently check all my known connection points and I've never felt any looseness on the negative cable as far as I could tell. This would be a **** easy fix if it is the problem point.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

mk23socom said:


> A good thought! when I first got the vehicle in early 2013, I had dash system completely knockout on me at random times. found that to be the many small ground connections at the fender. I scrubbed them with emery cloth and wire brush and then lightly greased them. The problem went away. Is this problem something that could be felt by hand?. I frequently check all my known connection points and I've never felt any looseness on the negative cable as far as I could tell. This would be a **** easy fix if it is the problem point.


IDK for $30 just replace the cable with the newer version.


----------



## mk23socom (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll start here and see where it gets me. Thanks for the suggestion. I'd not considered the negative cable until I read your link.


----------



## mk23socom (Jan 26, 2021)

well, replacing the battery ground cable didn't do the trick. I just got an idea in my head to inspect the magnetic rings in the rear hubs. I am betting that I will find something amiss with them both. I have the C0045 and C0050 chassis codes.. will update when I know more.


----------



## mk23socom (Jan 26, 2021)

On a hunch, I opted to remove the rear wheel bearing assemblies to inspect the reluctor ring. As you can see, one doesn't have any part of it left attached and the second one is 1/4 missing. When the one on the left failed, it threw the code and disabled the ABS, Stabilitrak, and TC systems. When the one on the right failed, it confused the ECU enough that it threw the angry red brake warning lamp. replacing these bearing assemblies and erasing the codes before the test drive fixed the problem. All systems are now back online and the repairs were relatively inexpensive even with the 2nd day air postage paid for the Rockauto parts.


----------

